# Demo-Projekt - Gebäudeautomatisierung mit Beckhoff und TwinCat



## MartinDe (25 März 2011)

Hallo, 
ich möchte mein EFH mit Beckhoff und TwinCat automatisieren und bin auf der Suche nach einen Demoprojekt. Mein Interesse liegt vor allem in der Jalousiesteuerung mit dem KM2774 Modul. Vielleicht gibt es Jemanden, der sein Projekt zum reingucken zur Verfügung stellt. Ich bin Neueinsteiger und bedanke mich dafür schon mal recht herzlich.


----------



## tom_x (31 März 2011)

Guck doch mal hier:

http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php/topic,682.0.html


----------

